# my 6 bettas from Aquabid (Will be here tomorrow :D)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SO I havent been buying too many bettas off aquabid because shipping is sooooooooo ridiculous! but I have successfully spawned with my 1st batch of babies that are now 6 weeks old, and I am going to do another pair so I decided to do nicer parents this time. So here are my 3 boys, and 3 females I am getting from thailand, all pairs except the last female and white halfmoon male. I plan to breed the first pair (Salamanders).  Enjoy!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

very beautiful!!!!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

The first male is my favorite. Love him.


----------



## BubbleBetta12 (Sep 14, 2011)

I absolutely love the last male!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

how much did the fishand shipping all together cost you?
did you get them from the same breeder?

I'm asking to get a general goal for how much to save when i buy onlline xD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bambi said:


> how much did the fishand shipping all together cost you?
> did you get them from the same breeder?
> 
> I'm asking to get a general goal for how much to save when i buy onlline xD


Well im from canada and our transhipper here is very expensive and makes a great profit off you lol. So usually its $15 per fish for shipping plus standard fee of $40 for the shipping services aka canada post. So i got 6 it cost me $130 plus the 6 fish (all at different costs depending on breeder) i paid about $160. Soo ya alot of money!!!!! 

I got the first two from aquastar71, second two from pataswayan or whatever lol hes excellent. White hm from kaimook and the pink bt hm female from chaba.  all very good breeders! I usually only buy from breeders iv had good experience with. I like interbettas but his bettas do not last long at all always end up with some illness and die. Iv had dozens from him/her and i wouldnt buy ever again


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha wow. 
Thats alot. xD I love aot of Aquastar71's fish. If/when i buy from aquabid overseas they'll probaby be my first try.

starting here in a month or so i'm going to have a 200$ a month fish budget so it seems that it'll fit xD


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I love your second female! Good thing you bought her first ;] My whole AB sorority is arriving tomorrow and I'm super excited! When do you get your fish?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope you share pictures when they arrive. Beautiful colors on those bettas!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> I hope you share pictures when they arrive. Beautiful colors on those bettas!


I get them later this afternoon  ill post pictures later today or tomorrow!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! The first pair is amazing! If you weren't in Canada I would be tempted to buy some from you!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

sooo are my 6 new babiessssssss  3 females and 3 males to follow....

White hm male & unforunately salamander dragon male has fin rot  VERY unusual for me with aquastar71s fish (salamander) usually come in sooo healthy! but anyways its very minor and should be cleared up very soon 

First female is already named "Dolly" shes sooo friggin adorable, i love her kissy face!

Name suggestions for everyone else please


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Could you sell me a pair? I have one here that was bred with chaba bettas, I believe my black lace ct. My breeder likes nicebettas fish. I'd love to have an interesting pair. I'm 100% serious  Let me know! Gorgeous bettas, I love the mustard couple.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> Could you sell me a pair? I have one here that was bred with chaba bettas, I believe my black lace ct. My breeder likes nicebettas fish. I'd love to have an interesting pair. I'm 100% serious  Let me know! Gorgeous bettas, I love the mustard couple.


Lol im sorry but im not selling them  i will be breeding the mustard couple though eventually!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I was more interest in a pair that would compliment some Thai flag bettas I plan to buy. But thanks! Space is limited lol Oh and I ment the babies, not the pair you have if that's what you might have meant


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> I was more interest in a pair that would compliment some Thai flag bettas I plan to buy. But thanks! Space is limited lol Oh and I ment the babies, not the pair you have if that's what you might have meant


Oooooohhhhh!!!! Haha sorry i thought you meant the pair! Yaaaa for sure, i plan to breed the salamander male in the next couple weeks after i condition him. Just lookout for my logs!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh no, I'd never ask for your two! But if you have a successful spawn with a couple extras, I'd love a pair. I plan on raising my first spawn soon, Blue Dragon HM with possible marbles and reds. There's not much here for bettas. These would knock peoples socks off.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> SO I havent been buying too many bettas off aquabid because shipping is sooooooooo ridiculous! but I have successfully spawned with my 1st batch of babies that are now 6 weeks old, and I am going to do another pair so I decided to do nicer parents this time. So here are my 3 boys, and 3 females I am getting from thailand, all pairs except the last female and white halfmoon male. I plan to breed the first pair (Salamanders).  Enjoy!


love your salamander butterflies


----------



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

Aquabid is so cool, and i just found out what it is withing the last half hour of joining this website.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

STUNNING Females as usual!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

At some point i'd love the see the white male bred to the salamander girl xD

best of luck with your coming spawns


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> STUNNING Females as usual!


Thank you!! I love them all


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3333!!! ESPECIALLY the first 2


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Thank you!! I love them all


Your welcome!

Okay i have to ask, who is your favorite seller? Have you ever tried the (NIWIT)? Amazing bettas he has! 

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow very pretty, love the white one
to bad i can't get a betta from aqua bid because there freakin expensive


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bettalover2033, my fav breeders are;
Aquastar71, chaba, storybettas, ploybetta and patsayawan (hes amazing, bettas are on the smaller side but super healthy when they arrive and weeks after!!) other breeders iv bought from as well but arent as good.  i dont think iv ever bought from niwit!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bettalover1507, they are super expensive but so worth it! The shipping is what kills me lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The fish are reasonably priced, considering vts are $9 here, but the shipping... wow. I'll never spend $80 on one fish again unless its a perfect pair lol I wish I could buy from ab.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Bettalover2033, my fav breeders are;
> Aquastar71, chaba, storybettas, ploybetta and patsayawan (hes amazing, bettas are on the smaller side but super healthy when they arrive and weeks after!!) other breeders iv bought from as well but arent as good.  i dont think iv ever bought from niwit!


Well out of the breeders you listed, i would have to say that aquastar is my favorite. I think that NIWIT is the perfect breeder to buy from if you really like marble plakat bettas.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yah so many nice fish on aquabid so hard to choose! Lol


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

your girls look more stunning in your pictures. Im to nervous to buy on aquabid


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

MaggieLynn said:


> your girls look more stunning in your pictures. Im to nervous to buy on aquabid


Thanks! They are all sooooo pretty, esp the red/pink female i think she could be considered a giant shes massive!!!

Why are you nervous?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Yah so many nice fish on aquabid so hard to choose! Lol


I agree completely. Well im just going to wait till i get my super red pair in a few months and start breeding again.

-BL2033


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Im no where near ready to breed at all and I dont have alot of money at the moment, and plus I dont want to buy a fish and have it arrive dead, or if it got sick, 
I havent dealt with many diseases for fish before ant the last two fish I treated didnt pull through, although I had no idea what was wrong with the second boy. I would just hate to buy a really nice fish and then have something happen to it. I have had bettas all my life but am new to the proper care and medication and all that jazz, I think If i bought an awsome aquabid fish I would want to be alil more experienced fish owner


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All of them are stunning! I love the mustard gas pair.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Maggie, good for you! Thats good you want to be prepared! Most people esp ppl who know nothing jump into buying a betta and think oh i can buy a 1 gallon and do water changes every 3 weeks i get that alot at work (pet store) ugh so stupid! Esp aquabid fish most are sensitive esp cuz im sure our water is so diffreent from theirs! 

Drama, thank you! Im actually breeding them two in a week or so. Unforunately my salamander male has major fin rot that i cant get under control


----------

